# kupferpaste in verbindung mit alu kritisch?



## *adrenalin* (13. August 2008)

hallo,
in zusammenhang mit titan-rahmen hört und liest man immer wieder, daß kupferpaste wunder wirken soll. in der regel treffen dort aber alu und titan aufeinander (rahmen --> lagerschalen, rahmen --> sattelstütze, rahmen --> innenlager/ebb usw.).

jetzt habe ich neulich diesen hinweis gelesen:
"...Kupferpaste ist eine auf Dauer garantiert tödliche Verbindung, das Alu löst sich durch elektrochemische Korosion auf die Dauer aber dafür mit absoluter Sicherheit auf. Nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktionieren z.B. sogenannte Opferanoden an Heizungsanlagen, das unedlere Metall löst sich zugunsten des edleren auf und schützt dieses dadurch vor Korosion..."

wie ist eure meinung und erfahrung? ich fahre meine parts nicht über 5 jahre, aber mein titan-rahmen sollte älter werden und ich möchte im zweifelsfall nicht immer wieder den gleichen fehler bei der montage machen.


----------



## Kayn (13. August 2008)

ein verbindung beider material verhält sich galvanischisch, besonders wenn noch feuchtigkeit hinzu kommt.
also ist dringend davon abzuraten.

warum nimmst du nicht einfach zähes fett oder montagepaste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (13. August 2008)

Kupferpaste macht nur bei Stahl auf Stahl Verbindung Sinn, die zusätzlich einer großen thermischen Beanspruchung unterliegen. (wie Schraubverbindung an Auspuffkrümmern)
Wie in Post #2 beschrieben ist die Montagepaste und als Ersatz Fett m.M am besten geeignet.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. August 2008)

Ich habe alle Teile mit Teflonfett montiert oder der blauen Schraubensicherung.
Auch Jahre später alles wieder auseinander schrauben können.
Sogar ein Tretlager, das ich mit der Schraubensicherung montiert hatte.


----------



## reizhusten (13. August 2008)

alu und kupfer sollte man nicht verbinden,ebenso kupfer und titan sollte man zusammen vermeiden. schuld ist dies hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrochemische_Spannungsreihe
kurz: jeh weiter die verbundenen metalle in der tabelle auseinander liegen, umso stärker korrodiert das unedlere metall(oben edel.unten unedel).stahl und kupfer gibt die wenigsten probleme und kupfer mit alu die größeren, aus diesem grund darf man auch in der elektrotechnik kupfer nicht mit alu verbinden. montagepaste und fett ist die beste wahl


----------



## Kayn (13. August 2008)

siehe auch galvanische zelle


----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2008)

Also in Ti-Prep, welches z.B. auch von TUNE 
für Alu-Tretlager in Titanrahmen empfohlen wird, 
ist ja nicht nur Kupfer drin, sondern auch bronze,
graphit, Alu. 

Thb


----------



## WildesRot (14. August 2008)

a


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. August 2008)

Hatte heute morgen noch ein Gespräch über das Thema und dabei kam ein interessanter Aspekt bezüglich Alu an das Tageslicht.
Es ist so daß meist kein "rohes" Alu verarbeitet wird sondern die Einschraubteile bei den meisten Tretlager eloxiert sind, was die Korrosion mindert. Einige Tun(e)ninghersteller verzichten aber auf die schützenden Eloxalschicht und dann wird es wieder kritischer.
Ich klebe an den klassischen Patronenlager nur die Stelle, wo die linke Mutter über die Hülse geschoben wird mit Loctite ein. Beim Demontieren wird die Stelle mit dem Fön erwärmt, und schon läßt es sich auch wieder gut auseinanderschrauben.


----------



## MisterXT (14. August 2008)

Im TiPrep und in den im Maschinenbau verbreiteten Festfresschutzmitteln oder "AntiSeize" sind Stoffe und Verbindungen enthalten, die genau diesen galvanischen Prozess unterbrechen. Wie es sich bei gewöhnlicher Kupferpaste aus dem Kfz- Bereich verhält, weiss ich nicht.
Normale Schmiermittel sollte man an den angesprochenen kritischen Verbindungen aus Gründen wie Kaltverschweißen und Festfressen ebenfalls nicht verwenden.


----------



## hardflipper (15. August 2008)

Keramikpaste dürfte DIE Lösung für alle die sich unsicher sind sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayn (16. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Keramikpaste dürfte DIE Lösung für alle die sich unsicher sind sein



lieber gleich kunstoff-lube.


----------



## jasper (16. August 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Teile mit Teflonfett montiert oder der blauen Schraubensicherung.
> Auch Jahre später alles wieder auseinander schrauben können.
> Sogar ein Tretlager, das ich mit der Schraubensicherung montiert hatte.


? wie hast du das denn angestellt? wenn du das gewinde schön fettest kannst du dir den schraubenkleber sparen, von wegen staub- und fettfreier untergrund... oder was hast du genau gemacht?


----------



## Kayn (16. August 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> ? wie hast du das denn angestellt? wenn du das gewinde schön fettest kannst du dir den schraubenkleber sparen, von wegen staub- und fettfreier untergrund... oder was hast du genau gemacht?



hast du etwa das "oder" überlesen?


----------



## jasper (16. August 2008)

hoppla, wie peinlich, tatsache


----------



## kidsmooth (25. August 2008)

Ich lese hier im Forum immer wieder "ich habe gehört dass oder es soll so und so sein". Gibt es denn jemand der selbst wirkliche schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kupferpaste gemacht hat? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich für mein Innenlagereinbau vor 2 Monaten Kupferpaste genommen habe.


----------



## Kayn (25. August 2008)

frag nur mal paar motorrad-, kfz-mechaniker, die an einem alumotorblock die mit kupferpaste beschmierten deckelschrauben oder zündkerzen raustreiben durften.

kupferpaste auf alu ist der absolute killer, finger weg!
wenn man die schraube nicht gerade jährlich wieder rausdreht, wird sich die schraube unwiderruflich festfressen.

hab das zeug noch ein kein fahrrad geschmiert, allerdings durfte ich hautnah miterleben wie so etwas an einem alu-motorblock über jahre hinweg gewirkt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c3s19 (3. September 2008)

Auch wenn einige behaupten Kupferpast ist für Alu/Stahl Verbindungen unkritisch. Meine Erfahrung sieht so aus:

Alu HR Nabe + (Galli) Lagerfett + Stahl Freilaufkörper = gut lösbare Verbindung.

Alu HR Nabe + Kupferpaste + Stahl Freilaufkörper = super feste Verbindung. 

Hat mich einen Dura-Ace Freilauf gekostet. Und nur weil ich's 'besonders gut' machen wollte :-(

Und nein - ich habe das Gewinde beim Aufschrauben nicht versaut.

War 'normale' Kupferpaste aus dem KFZ Bereich.

Gruß,
c3s19


----------

